# Who Is the Best Skier On the Board?



## MadMadWorld (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm sure this will turn into an angry flame war but I'm honestly curious what people think. Here are the rules:

1. You can't nominate yourself
2. Video evidence of said skier is preferred.
3. Disagreements will be settled with a best of 7 ski off


----------



## Harvey (Aug 22, 2014)

This should be awesome.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 22, 2014)

I've skied with a LOT of great people so this isn't a slight on anyone. In no particular order,

Savemeasammy
Puck It
Deadheadskier
Huck_it_baby

I've only met one snowboarder so Cannonball wins that by default


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh boy.....

Obviously Highwaystar.  Why do you even ask?


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm going to have to go with Tuna.  However, the only way to settle this question for sure is an official AZ ski-off!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 22, 2014)

I'd say Tuna is the fastest.  I don't know too many folks who go Tunaspeed.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 22, 2014)

You guys are clueless...180 will kick all of your asses.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 22, 2014)

Never seen him. Video evidence?


----------



## jack97 (Aug 22, 2014)

JimG. said:


> You guys are clueless...180 will kick all of your asses.



Yep, I've seen the guy ski in person along with his videos. Plain and simple... the guy can rip. Another guy who use to post and former competitor, B-Sted one of the best mogul skier I've seen in person. Blanton posted some of his vids as well... another guy who can bring it. 

Powbmps skied a line in Sunnapee's sunbowl section that was unbelievable and the guy has awesome air. 



MadMadWorld said:


> Never seen him. Video evidence?



Haha.... go look up the old post in trip reports.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 22, 2014)

JimG. said:


> You guys are clueless...180 will kick all of your asses.



I don't doubt this for a second.  Even so, this thrown-under-the-bus skier would still like to make some turns with him!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 22, 2014)

Fwiw: not me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 22, 2014)

This is just hearsay, but I believe 180 reached the pinnacle of competitive mogul skiing when he took first place at the Ski Sundown Gunbarrel Mogul Challenge a couple years ago.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 22, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Fwiw: not me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I didn't say you were don't let it inflate your ego.


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 22, 2014)

gpetrics, by a long shot.  I've skied with him in person a few times.  Only person who is basically a pro level freeskier.

Btw, my younger brother was a semi-pro snowboarder, like top 20 in the country in halfpipe at his peak a while back.  There are experts, and then there are pros - whole different ballgame.


----------



## granite (Aug 22, 2014)

The best skier is the the skier that has the most fun.  No one has more fun than Granite.


----------



## Nick (Aug 22, 2014)

I always thought I was a great skier until AZ. On this forum I'm mediocre at best. Some really amazing guys here.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 22, 2014)

Of the few A zoners I have been lucky enough to enjoy taking turns with are all much better then me. I really cant say one but dam DHS was really fast at the Loaf. I lucky to have taken turns with some really great ppl this past few winters for sure.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 22, 2014)

JimG. said:


> You guys are clueless...180 will kick all of your asses.


I would agree with this but powbmps would be right there too. Doesn't post much but moguler6 is incredible. FrankM would be another


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 22, 2014)

2knees said:


> I would agree with this but powbmps would be right there too. Doesn't post much but moguler6 is incredible. FrankM would be another



I saw a few videos of Powbmps......Mad skills


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 22, 2014)

2knees said:


> I would agree with this but powbmps would be right there too. Doesn't post much but moguler6 is incredible. FrankM would be another



I've skied and partied with Frank a good bit over the years, been to his ski house, and actually showed him one of my very technical stashes during a pow day last year.  Solid all around skier but mogul focused.   His bro won the BMMC previous year.  They ski with the Hammer (meatheads) all the time.  Really a good guy and a minor Killington celebrity.  His crew is different than mine and is very mogul oriented, so they tend to do their own thing, but we all get along pretty well at K-town.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 22, 2014)

This thread has stayed remarkably civil. I'm impressed


----------



## Puck it (Aug 22, 2014)

Prohet0426 is pretty damn good.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 22, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> This thread has stayed remarkably civil. I'm impressed



I'm slightly disappointed. I was all excited to see HS replied and then I was let down by an honest answer.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 22, 2014)

Woodcore belongs in the conversation.


----------



## Nick (Aug 22, 2014)

I also think somewhat newer member Cheese is a good contender


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 22, 2014)

I need to see some footage of said skiers....anyone?

Most of these folks seem like bump skiers and nothing against that but are these guys as good in the trees and hucking stuff "off piste"?


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Aug 22, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I need to see some footage of said skiers....anyone?
> 
> Most of these folks seem like bump skiers and nothing against that but are these guys as good in the trees and hucking stuff "off piste"?



I have some quality off-piste footage in BC and Tux that I can post, but I'm certainly far from the best in that category. I can nail a few good cliff hucks though...


----------



## Cannonball (Aug 22, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Prohet0426 is pretty damn good.



Yup, doesn't post here often, but he's one of the best skiers I've ever seen.  He's the reason I took up skiing again after a decade of only snowboarding. He just makes skiing look so damn fluid and fun.

Puckit is way up there.  He continually makes rethink my definition of fast.


----------



## WWF-VT (Aug 22, 2014)

Nick said:


> I also think somewhat newer member Cheese is a good contender



I have had the good fortune to have skied with a few other members here and have to say that Cheese ranks as one of the top skiers.  He killed it on all over the mountain on a day we skied at Sugarbush


----------



## powhunter (Aug 23, 2014)

Skied with some great ones from here powbumps johnnypoach, Ozzy, 180, Beasted. To name a few


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Aug 23, 2014)

Have not been around this forum long enough to really say,  but I have had the fortunate opportunity to ski with a few great people.  Really enjoyed savemeasammy, xwhaler, and Cannonball.  No egos just skiing/snowboarding!   I know there others I will meet at Cannon and hopefully other places.  I hope to learn more from many others.

I know or I hope that much of the chest pounding is all in fun however the ski off challengers would be a good way to raise the bar. And learn who the best really are.


.......


----------



## Puck it (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## powhunter (Aug 23, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> This is just hearsay, but I believe 180 reached the pinnacle of competitive mogul skiing when he took first place at the Ski Sundown Gunbarrel Mogul Challenge a couple years ago.



Go to K someday and you will see his name on the BMMC trophy.  Also some of the competitors at Sundown were . Randy Grasso.  Kirk Sisson to name a few 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 23, 2014)

powhunter said:


> Go to K someday and you will see his name on the BMMC trophy.  Also some of the competitors at Sundown were . Randy Grasso.  Kirk Sisson to name a few
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have the feeling you think I was mocking him...


----------



## snoseek (Aug 23, 2014)

There's a dude on here that used to post as skisfastr...randomly met up with him on a very sick powder day at Burke once. He's a fucking animal on skis!


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 23, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> I have the feeling you think I was mocking him...


i thought you were mocking ski sundown, not 180.


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 23, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> i thought you were mocking ski sundown, not 180.



Exactly (though all in good fun!).  

I think it's awesome that the KMS kids come down to humble Sundown and have their backsides handed to them by a 50 y/o out of Hunter!


----------



## Cheese (Oct 4, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I need to see some footage of said skiers....anyone?
> 
> Most of these folks seem like bump skiers and nothing against that but are these guys as good in the trees and hucking stuff "off piste"?



That's the best part about skiing;  Just when one thinks they've mastered it, somebody hucks a double front corked 1080, kills the race course or outruns an avalanche straight lining a couloir.  Doesn't take long to realize there's so much more experience to be gained.

I've been impressed with turns by DeadHeadSkier and Wa-Loaf is always posting fast times at the Night Race League we share.


----------



## bobbutts (Oct 4, 2014)

Nobody uploaded videos except Rudy from Hot Dog and HS


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 4, 2014)

We used to have a race team at Pats haven't seen these guys in awhile but Ga2ski is a great tele skier. skibum9995 was beginning to push me but in my defense he is 25 years younger and had just hiked the Appalachian Trail.


----------



## Edd (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm the best. End of thread. Thanks everyone.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I guess it's settled then.


----------



## Edd (Oct 5, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Well I guess it's settled then.



Yeah, I was drunk when I posted. It's been a long week.


----------



## gostan (Oct 5, 2014)

Does anybody really care?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 5, 2014)

gostan said:


> Does anybody really care?



obviously you are not familiar with Highwaystar


----------



## dlague (Oct 5, 2014)

gostan said:


> Does anybody really care?



Good point!  Because I am no one to judge since I know I am not.  However,  I guarantee that I have a boat old of fun which is the point!  This isn't a competition. 


.......


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 5, 2014)

dlague said:


> * I am no one to judge since I know I am not*



How dare you!  I'm probably the worst skier on this board.

I demand a ski off!


----------



## mister moose (Oct 5, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> How dare you!  I'm probably the worst skier on this board.
> 
> I demand a ski off!



Not so fast. You could be the worst skier, but you also might secure your last place by faking it, which to do convincingly takes skill.  And with that much skill, you can't be the worst either.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 5, 2014)

The plaque for the alternates is down in the ladies room


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Oct 5, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> The plaque for the alternates is down in the ladies room



i thought it was hanging over the pee trough at MRG?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 5, 2014)

Oh hell at 71 ,im the Worst  skier here :grin:


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 5, 2014)

Edd said:


> Yeah, I was drunk when I posted. It's been a long week.



Nope. You're not getting off that easy. Ski-off vs. all of AZ at the sugarloaf summit.


----------



## Edd (Oct 5, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Nope. You're not getting off that easy. Ski-off vs. all of AZ at the sugarloaf summit.



Mmm, that's bound to be embarrassing. I could try straight lining it and pray. Think I'm uh, busy that weekend with some....plans.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 5, 2014)

Edd said:


> Mmm, that's bound to be embarrassing. I could try straight lining it and pray. Think I'm uh, busy that weekend with some....plans.



Check with drunk Edd ,I'll-bet he isn't busy.


----------



## dlague (Oct 5, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> How dare you!  I'm probably the worst skier on this board.
> 
> I demand a ski off!



Sure and then a beer!


.......


----------



## Edd (Oct 5, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Check with drunk Edd ,I'll-bet he isn't busy.



Should be easy. He does a lot of posting here.


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 5, 2014)

I just wish i started skiing at a young age instead of 18.. I like to think I'm a fairly good skier right until a 10 year old hucks a backflip off some moguls.. Then i ski away in shame


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 5, 2014)

It's all down hill for me.


----------



## gostan (Oct 5, 2014)

I started @ 37.  At 65, i do not need to be the best on the hill.  i just need to be on the hill.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 7, 2014)

tree_skier said:


> We used to have a race team at Pats haven't seen these guys in awhile but Ga2ski is a great tele skier. skibum9995 was beginning to push me but in my defense he is 25 years younger and had just hiked the Appalachian Trail.




Ga2ski indeed.  Not sure about videos.
 I have to give props to tree skier in the over 60 category though. :dunce:


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 7, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I've skied with a LOT of great people so this isn't a slight on anyone. In no particular order,
> 
> Savemeasammy
> Puck It
> ...



Haven't been on the board much in a while but feeling the LOVE!! =)

I recommend Savemesammy and MadMadWorld!


----------



## catsup948 (Oct 7, 2014)

Having only skied with Xwhaler and Nick from this board i can say they are both excellent skiers!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm totally middle of the pack (of AZ skiers).


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 7, 2014)

I haven't skied with that many from here, but Rivercoil is the best skier of the ones that I have.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 7, 2014)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Haven't been on the board much in a while but feeling the LOVE!! =)
> 
> I recommend Savemesammy and MadMadWorld!



There goes MadMadWorld's enlarged ego again.  SKI OFF!!!!!!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 7, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> I haven't skied with that many from here, but Rivercoil is the best skier of the ones that I have.



Didnt he only learn to ski about 10 years ago?  Unless I'm thinking of someone else that's pretty impressive.



dlague said:


> Sure and then a beer!



You'll be buying me a Dogfish Head 60 Minute IPA when I win (by losing).


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 7, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Didnt he only learn to ski about 10 years ago?  Unless I'm thinking of someone else that's pretty impressive.



Probably a little more than that now, but he skis all the time and has gotten very good.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 7, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Probably a little more than that now, but he skis all the time and has gotten very good.



I have skied with him a couple of times and he is pretty good skier. He knows a lot of stashes too.


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 7, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Didnt he only learn to ski about 10 years ago?  Unless I'm thinking of someone else that's pretty impressive.





wa-loaf said:


> Probably a little more than that now, but he skis all the time and has gotten very good.



I didn't know that.  I met him at Magic about 5 years ago, and he was ripping up Red Line.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 7, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> I haven't skied with that many from here, but Rivercoil is the best skier of the ones that I have.





BenedictGomez said:


> Didnt he only learn to ski about 10 years ago?  Unless I'm thinking of someone else that's pretty impressive.



I don't want to speak for him too much but Riv has been skiing a long time he actually used to race in school. He then found the bug for freeskiing and realized there was a lot more to learn about skiing than groomers and gates. He is always trying to improve his technique. He is a very fluid skier for a large framed person.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 7, 2014)

I was going to say I thought Riv started skiing before college anyways.

You OTOH started skiing in your 20s yes?  And can rip for not being a lifer


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 7, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I was going to say I thought Riv started skiing before college anyways.
> 
> You OTOH started skiing in your 20s yes?  And can rip for not being a lifer



Correct, I started after college.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 7, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> I don't want to speak for him too much but Riv has been skiing a long time he actually used to race in school.



I stand corrected, must have been thinking of somebody else.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 7, 2014)

Puck it said:


> There goes MadMadWorld's enlarged ego again.  SKI OFF!!!!!!



It's already self inflated but beating you would give it a nice boost. On a side note, there are some really great bump skiers on this board that could brutally shame me.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 7, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I was going to say I thought Riv started skiing before college anyways.
> 
> You OTOH started skiing in your 20s yes?  And can rip for not being a lifer



He talks a big game!


----------



## The Sneak (Oct 7, 2014)

A god to gapers sure, but I am prob lower to middle of the pack here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 8, 2014)

Started downhill skiing at 52 ,skied xc for 25 yrs beforehand , so still learning at 71 .


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 8, 2014)

Started downhill skiing at 52 ,skied xc for 25 yrs beforehand , so still learning at 71 .&#55357;&#56441;


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 8, 2014)

Started downhill skiing at 52 ,skied xc for 25 yrs beforehand , so still learning at 71


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 8, 2014)

Warp Daddy said:


> so still learning how not to multi-post at 71



Fixed it for you :beer:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 8, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> You OTOH started skiing in your 20s yes?  And can rip for not being a lifer



The last time I skied at Okemo, I received applause from the Sachem chairlift while skiing the seeded bumps on Ledges. Does that count as a vote for being the best skier on the forum?


----------



## Blanton (Oct 14, 2014)

All this chatter and no videos...

If Alan is 180 he gets my vote.  Don't know too many people on here.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 14, 2014)

Damn ipad froze up when that happened. sorry


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 14, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> The last time I skied at Okemo, I received applause from the Sachem chairlift while skiing the seeded bumps on Ledges. Does that count as a vote for being the best skier on the forum?



You get a gold star from me


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 15, 2014)

Blanton said:


> All this chatter and no videos...
> 
> If Alan is 180 he gets my vote.  Don't know too many people on here.



I took ski photography when I was in college.  I got a D.  Who the hell wants to stop skiing to take pics/vids?! 

That being said, hopefully this thread will provide some visual evidence this season!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Oct 15, 2014)

This thread is not updating for me


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 15, 2014)

Puck it said:


> This thread is not updating for me



It's not that it isn't updating, it's just that nobody has mentioned you.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 15, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> It's not that it isn't updating, it's just that nobody has mentioned you.



Ouch!


----------



## Puck it (Oct 15, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> It's not that it isn't updating, it's just that nobody has mentioned you.




Yes, they did. See third post from Maddy



MadMadWorld said:


> I've skied with a LOT of great people so this isn't a slight on anyone. In no particular order,
> 
> Savemeasammy
> Puck It
> ...



And it was really not updating for me to page 3 until now.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 22, 2014)

https://vimeo.com/3303320


Old video of Powbmps at Magic


----------



## Tin (Oct 22, 2014)

Not to be an ass but compared to people I've skied with on here that is well below average. There are some amazing skiers on this site.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 22, 2014)

2knees said:


> https://vimeo.com/3303320
> 
> 
> Old video of Powbmps at Magic





Tin said:


> Not to be an ass but compared to people I've skied with on here that is well below average. There are some amazing skiers on this site.



Not sure that vid does him justice. Isn't there one where he's taking huge jumps and ripping the bumps? Or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 22, 2014)

^ that was some of the best XC skiing I've seen in a while. :-D


----------



## 2knees (Oct 22, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Not sure that vid does him justice. Isn't there one where he's taking huge jumps and ripping the bumps? Or am I thinking of someone else?



There are plenty of those out there of him. I was totally impressed with him that day.  It was about 18 inches of crud on top of almost no base.


----------



## Ragman (Oct 22, 2014)

This thread is great.  Wish there were more videos.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 22, 2014)

I don't know but this guy sucks

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4r8K6_htQc


----------



## Puck it (Oct 22, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I don't know but this guy sucks
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4r8K6_htQc


Sliding down the mountain does not count in a ski off.  

And you were in the back seast the whole way!!!!


----------



## dlague (Oct 22, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I don't know but this guy sucks
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4r8K6_htQc



That must have been a shit the pants moment!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 22, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Sliding down the mountain does not count in a ski off.
> 
> And you were in the back seast the whole way!!!!



No shit. Said person was skiing like crap that day. Airline lost said person's ski bag and had to use rental boots that day. Conditions were very hard packed and light was awful. Said person is not trying to make excuses though.



dlague said:


> That must have been a shit the pants moment!



This person may have been very scared and feels lucky to be alive!


----------



## Tin (Oct 22, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I don't know but this guy sucks
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4r8K6_htQc



You french fry'd when you should have pizza'd


----------



## Puck it (Oct 22, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> No shit. Said person was skiing like crap that day. Airline lost said person's ski bag and had to use rental boots that day. Conditions were very hard packed and light was awful. Said person is not trying to make excuses though.
> 
> 
> 
> This person may have been very scared and feels lucky to be alive!



Sure sounds like an excuse to me.  You should have schussed when you went AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Oct 22, 2014)

Puck it said:


>



Hahahaha that made my day


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Oct 22, 2014)

When is this AZ ski off???


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 22, 2014)

Ski Till I Die said:


> When is this AZ ski off???



Tour dates will be announced soon. Keep a lookout. You want a piece of MMW too?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 22, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Tour dates will be announced soon. Keep a lookout. You want a piece of MMW too?



I don't want a piece, I want the whole thing! Winter Park. Trail will be Outhouse. 12/15/14 10AM. 

If you don't show, that constitutes a forfeit.


----------



## dlague (Oct 22, 2014)

Puck wants a piece based on the video right in the middle?


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## 2knees (Oct 23, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I don't want a piece, I want the whole thing! Winter Park. Trail will be Outhouse. 12/15/14 10AM.
> 
> If you don't show, that constitutes a forfeit.



Out of left field question not meant as a flame.

You live in Colorado unless your location is old yet you post obsessively on a North Eastern dominated message board under a changed name. 


Question is what was your handle before this one?


----------



## Blanton (Oct 23, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I don't want a piece, I want the whole thing! Winter Park. Trail will be Outhouse. 12/15/14 10AM.
> 
> If you don't show, that constitutes a forfeit.





Can I play?  

And are we playing by the old rules sign that used to hang at the entrance?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 23, 2014)

2knees said:


> Out of left field question not meant as a flame.
> 
> You live in Colorado unless your location is old yet you post obsessively on a North Eastern dominated message board under a changed name.
> 
> ...



My handle used to be Llamborghinii, which was my handle for pretty much everything growing up.

Grew up in Mass and have skied pretty much all the NE resorts. I asked Greg to change it to its current name in 2009, I think. I wasn't able to ski that much then, so I didn't post that much on here. I think I only had like 300 or so posts in 2012, when I moved to where I am now. Since I ski more, I post more. I am on a couple other ski sites as well but I prefer the "vibe" here over the others.

I posted that to goad MMW to ski out here since he surprisingly has skied just about everywhere except the west.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 23, 2014)

Blanton said:


> Can I play?
> 
> And are we playing by the old rules sign that used to hang at the entrance?



You got me there, I haven't seen it. What did it say?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 23, 2014)

IIRC you also served for a long time yes skiNEwhere?

So, you weren't eastern or western based.........more like middle east based


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 23, 2014)

Lol yes. 42 months in the Middle East since I joined. Hence the lack of skiing :lol:


----------



## powhunter (Oct 23, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I don't want a piece, I want the whole thing! Winter Park. Trail will be Outhouse. 12/15/14 10AM.
> 
> If you don't show, that constitutes a forfeit.



Our crew will be there 2-24


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 23, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I don't want a piece, I want the whole thing! Winter Park. Trail will be Outhouse. 12/15/14 10AM.
> 
> If you don't show, that constitutes a forfeit.



When you lose you pay airfare though


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 23, 2014)

dlague said:


> Puck wants a piece based on the video right in the middle?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



Puck It wants a piece because he's the message board tough guy.


----------



## Tin (Oct 23, 2014)

Here you go MMW.


----------



## jarrodski (Oct 23, 2014)

haha.  wow :smash:


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 23, 2014)

Lol too bad that doesn't really work as an avatar


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 23, 2014)

Who is the best skier on the board?  

I lose.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 23, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Puck It wants a piece because he's the message board tough guy.


  At least you got something right.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 23, 2014)

Look someone doing a MMW impersonation!!!!!!


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 23, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I don't know but this guy sucks
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4r8K6_htQc



Whatever. I've ragdolled down much better terrain than that.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 23, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Whatever. I've ragdolled down much better terrain than that.



Really? Like what? I....I mean that person takes great pride in his 29 second fall.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 23, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Look someone doing a MMW impersonation!!!!!!



That wasn't nearly as long of a fall. Props for laying out though. Those guys got some big air on a hard landing.


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 23, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Really? Like what? I....I mean that person takes great pride in his 29 second fall.



That person definitely sucked in that clip.  And I don't mean to boast, but I've sucked way worse.  Ragdolled the North Face of Alyeska, Patrol Chute at Copper, the list goes on.  I've really sucked on some of the best terrain around.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 23, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Really? Like what? I....I mean that person takes great pride in his 29 second fall.




I was there but did not see it. I was in front him.  But he slid down the whole length of Avalanche from the Cat track.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 23, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> That person definitely sucked in that clip. And I don't mean to boast, but I've sucked way worse. Ragdolled the North Face of Alyeska, Patrol Chute at Copper, the list goes on. I've really sucked on some of the best terrain around.




I think we all have sucked really bad at some point.  Whether it be skiing or just crawling out of the woods!!!!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 23, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I was there but did not see it. I was in front him.  But he slid down the whole length of Avalanche from the Cat track.



Wow that's impressive. I imagine tomahawking in a snowboard isn't much fun.


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 23, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I was there but did not see it. I was in front him.  But he slid down the whole length of Avalanche from the Cat track.



Oh yeah, and that one!  29.5 seconds if I remember right.  Felt like an eternity.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 23, 2014)

In the words of Highway Star....if it's not on video it didn't happen


----------



## Blanton (Oct 23, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> You got me there, I haven't seen it. What did it say?


They used to have a sign saying no skis shorter than 185cm permitted... May have been 190. I don't remember.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Oct 23, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I don't want a piece, I want the whole thing! Winter Park. Trail will be Outhouse. 12/15/14 10AM.
> 
> If you don't show, that constitutes a forfeit.



LOL... let's do it!  Outhouse is a beast... makes Outer Limits look (and feel) like the bunny slope!  But the big question is, will Outhouse be open by 12/15?  All natural snow, ya know.







(Pic grabbed from Google... not mine.)


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 23, 2014)

BushMogulMaster said:


> LOL... let's do it!  Outhouse is a beast... makes Outer Limits look (and feel) like the bunny slope!  But the big question is, will Outhouse be open by 12/15?  All natural snow, ya know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the second leg should involve cliff hucking here:


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Oct 23, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I think the second leg should involve cliff hucking here:



Well, if you insist!  This is me, at the top of those chutes in 2008, on mogul skis:


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 23, 2014)

West Coast Moguls vs East Coast Moguls.................Is like Marshmallows vs  Parking lot speed bumps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 23, 2014)

If I can ski outhouse without stopping any more than 4 times, I'll consider that a victory.

I've never see anyone ski it top to bottom in one shot before. I'm sure it's been done. There's a reason WP uses this trail as a benchmark to assess ski patrol candidates.

Outhouse was open by 12/15 last year. Let me know if you want to catch up sometime BMM!


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 24, 2014)

I remember that sign.  I believe 185 was the cut off length.  I'm sure with the new ski's it is no longer there.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Domeskier (Oct 24, 2014)

If Tuna ever makes it to WP, they may have to add another sign at the top of the trail....


----------



## C-Rex (Oct 24, 2014)

I haven't ridden with a lot of you but Savemeasammy was pretty impressive at Smuggs last year despite nursing a bum knee.  Very good technical skills and all about having fun.  Plus, he was good enough to put up with 2 snowboarders for a weekend.

On the snowboard side, I'd have to nominate Planb420 even though I haven't seen him ride in person.

I'd be a lot better if I got my fat ass in shape.


----------

